# No lethargy ?



## don draco (Sep 3, 2013)

First off, my cycle was: 

Test e 500 / wk (1-12)
Anavar 75 mg / day (1-8) 

I'm using Cashout's PCT / HRT exit strategy, as seen here: 







I've made a few modifications that aren't listed on the chart ( shorter blast, no letro, + aromasin ).  

I'm entering my third week of PCT, but still haven't experienced the lethargy that so many speak about.  I've felt fine throughout the entire process thus far.  I've maintained almost all of my lifts, and have only lost 1-2 lbs total. 

What could be the reason for this?  Does it just mean that I rebounded very quickly?  Or could it be because I didn't use gear that was very suppressive ( such as tren or deca ) ?  Or perhaps it was the approach I used?


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 3, 2013)

a lot of this could be in someones head my friend... when i first started messing with AAS there were no online forums or much of any resources outside of the shady dude you bought your shit from.

I had no idea what a PCT was... and guess what... i never got depressed or lethargic or any BS like that. I was out winning football titles and setting PR's when i was coming off. Not saying it doesnt happen to people but I am a firm believer that if youre not worrying that this will happen to you (or even aware that this "lethargy" exists) you may not experience it.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 3, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> a lot of this could be in someones head my friend... when i first started messing with AAS there were no online forums or much of any resources outside of the shady dude you bought your shit from.
> 
> I had no idea what a PCT was... and guess what... i never got depressed or lethargic or any BS like that. I was out winning football titles and setting PR's when i was coming off. Not saying it doesnt happen to people but I am a firm believer that if youre not worrying that this will happen to you (or even aware that this "lethargy" exists) you may not experience it.



Same can be said about "feeling" orals a couple days in lol..still a hormone that takes weeks to kick in

Anywho, could be good genetics, could be a good mental attitude, could be both.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 3, 2013)

try this same approach on trenbolone or multi oil cycles...
I would be really Interested in this


----------



## don draco (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm planning on using the same protocol for multi oil cycles in the future.  When I do, I'll make sure to log my PCT experience.


----------



## bronco (Sep 3, 2013)

How is your sex drive? Personally I think age has a lot to do with it, when I was younger coming off cycle wasn't near as hard as it is now


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 4, 2013)

Maybe your test still hasn't cleared? Honestly my first 2 cycles I started pct 2.5weeks after last pin using enanthate esters and I think I should've waited another week or even 2


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 4, 2013)

lupi....  try this. 

http://pct.befit4free.net/


----------



## Popeye (Sep 4, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Maybe your test still hasn't cleared? Honestly my first 2 cycles I started pct 2.5weeks after last pin using enanthate esters and I think I should've waited another week or even 2



This^^^

The test e isnt down below supraphysiological levels yet....Id give it a couple more weeks to rule out "everything going great"....AND the SERMS will have an effect on you also....especially if you take the amount in that protocol...it is WAY overkill.

With that said...I hope it's a breeze for ya.


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 4, 2013)

don draco said:


> First off, my cycle was:
> 
> Test e 500 / wk (1-12)
> Anavar 75 mg / day (1-8)
> ...



All this for 12 weeks of test? Keep it simple
4 weeks clomid 50mg ed
4 weeks nolva 20mg ed 
Should have started 2 weeks after last test pin...


----------



## don draco (Sep 4, 2013)

bronco said:


> How is your sex drive? Personally I think age has a lot to do with it, when I was younger coming off cycle wasn't near as hard as it is now


Sex drive is fine.  Was nonexistent for the first week, but now it's fine.. nothing to complain about 



TheLupinator said:


> Maybe your test still hasn't cleared? Honestly my first 2 cycles I started pct 2.5weeks after last pin using enanthate esters and I think I should've waited another week or even 2


I started PCT roughly 23 days after my last shot.  And from what I remember, the half life on enanthate is 10.5-11 days.. so yes.. it's very possible that I started too early.  We'll see how I feel within the next few weeks. 



Bigwhite said:


> All this for 12 weeks of test? Keep it simple
> 4 weeks clomid 50mg ed
> 4 weeks nolva 20mg ed
> Should have started 2 weeks after last test pin...


Sorry, forgot to mention that I also cut the clomid and nolva dose in half.  I admit that my pct is very aggressive for such a mild cycle, but I wanted to ensure that I had a quick & full recovery (which will be determined by blood work in the coming weeks ).  




Popeye said:


> This^^^
> 
> The test e isnt down below supraphysiological levels yet....Id give it a couple more weeks to rule out "everything going great"....AND the SERMS will have an effect on you also....especially if you take the amount in that protocol...it is WAY overkill.
> 
> With that said...I hope it's a breeze for ya.



Interesting. I'll make sure to report back within the next few weeks.  Also, forgot to mention that I'm actually doing 50 mg clomid & 20mg nolva.  & thank you brother. I hope so as well.


----------

